# Nach RAM-Wechsel bleibt der Bildschirm schwarz



## Leonard90 (25. Oktober 2017)

Guten Tag liebe Community,

unter diesem Titel habe ich schon etliche Lösungsvorschläge gelesen und ausprobiert. Die Problembeschreibung im Link ganz unten in meinem Beitrag kommt meinem Problem am nächsten.

Gestern funktionierte mein Pc noch mit einem 4gb-DDR3-Riegel auf dem Slot B-01 einwandfrei.

Arbeitsspeicher: CMZ8GX3M2A1600C9
Mainboard: Asrock B75-Pro3-M
Grafikkarte: Geforce 560 Ti

Bestellt hatte ich mir 2 neue RAM-Riegel mit der selben Modellbezeichnung, CMZ8GX3M2A1600C9. Den alten Riegel nahm ich heraus, die beiden neuen setze ich auf die 2 der vier Slots B-01 und B-02. Anschließend Pc hochgefahren: Alles rattert wie gewoht, nur der Bildschirm bleibt schwarz.

Das selbe Problem bestand dann aber auch, wenn ich die neuen RAM-Riegel herausnahm und den alten Riegel wieder auf B-02 setzte.


Meine bisherigen Lösungsversuche waren:
1. RAM und Grafikkarte auf Wackelkontakt prüfen. Bei allen RAM-Steckplätzen kann ich sowohl den alten als auch die neuen Riegel vorsichtig herausziehen, ohne die Klickverbindungen zu lösen. Diese hatten beim Einsetzen der Riegel ein hörbares Klicken von sich gegeben. Hier vermute ich den Fehler aber nicht, weil es damals bei einem Wechsel eines 2gb zum 4gb-Riegel auch schon so war. Ein wenig Staub habe ich vorsichtig vom Lüfter und dem Boden des Gehäuses entfernt, dabei sonst aber an keinen Steckverbindungen gerüttelt.
2. Stecker vom Bildschirm überprüft. Scheinbar hat sich beim Einbau nichts gelockert, alles sitzt wie bisher.
3. RAM-Riegel raus, CMOS-Batterie raus, neue Riegel rein ... 1 Minute Pause, dann CMOS-Batterie wieder rein.
4. Ich las, dass eine Entladung mehrere Tage dauern kann und erfuhr vom "Jumper". Habe keinen auf meinem Mainboard gefunden, also setzte ich nach dieser Anleitung eine 10-Cent-Münze für 5 Minuten ein: CMOS-Reset - Wie loscht man das CMOS? (BIOS-Einstellungen resetten) | biosflash.com
Bislang leider ohne Erfolg.
5. Nun versuche ich Schritt 4 nochmal über mehrere Stunden hinweg. Auch, wenn das wohl nichts bringt.

In Beiträgen wie diesen habe ich mich schon zu Hauf informiert:
Nach RAM wechsel bleibt der Bildschirm schwarz. Zu schwaches Netzteil? - ComputerBase Forum
Nach RAM Upgrade - schwarzer Bildschirm - ComputerBase Forum (inkl. Jumper-Löschung)

Danke und mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Leonard

Mein Anliegen habe ich auch in ein anderes Forum gestellt und hoffe auf eine Lösung:
Nach RAM-Wechsel bleibt der Bildschirm schwarz - ComputerBase Forum


----------



## Leonard90 (25. Oktober 2017)

*Problem gelöst!*



uwei schrieb:


> Nullmethode
> Dieses Board hat beidseitig Verriegelungen. Stehen die Hebel senkrecht, kann der RAM nicht entfernt werden. Stehen sie nicht senkrecht, ist der RAM nicht vollständig eingerastet.
> Wird versucht, den RAM gewaltsam seitenverkehrt einzusetzen, arretiert er erst gar nicht und Riegel und Board werden u.U. zerstört.



Aus Angst, das Mainboard zu beschädigen, habe ich die RAM-Riegel doch nicht vollständig hineingedrückt! Darin lag die Fehlerquelle!



uwei schrieb:


> Nullmethode
> Dualchannel - A1/B1 oder A2/B2
> A1/A2 geht auch, aber dann kein Dualchannel
> CMZ8GX3M2A1600C9 ist ein 2x4GB Kit. Wenn du das bereits schon einmal hast, wieso war da bis jetzt nur ein Riegel verbaut?



Danke, war nochmal gut für mich zu wissen!

Besten Gruß,
Leonard

Thema kann geschlossen werden.


----------

